# Promotion!



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2019)

As some of you know I started working at my local M&S foodhall just before Christmas and I started back in June after our America trip. 
Well I've got a promotion!!! 
As of next week I'll be full time and I'm also being made up to a Fire, Health and Safety Officer. 
I've got a couple of training courses to do in September, one near Birmingham and one in Newcastle. I'll also be getting more responsibility around stock control issues too. So it means I won't be stacking shelves all day from now on!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations, well done to you.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> As some of you know I started working at my local M&S foodhall just before Christmas and I started back in June after our America trip.
> Well I've got a promotion!!!
> As of next week I'll be full time and I'm also being made up to a Fire, Health and Safety Officer.
> I've got a couple of training courses to do in September, one near Birmingham and one in Newcastle. I'll also be getting more responsibility around stock control issues too. So it means I won't be stacking shelves all day from now on!


Congratulations


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2019)

Great news


----------



## Ljc (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 16, 2019)

Excellent news, congratulations


----------



## Flower (Jul 16, 2019)

Good stuff Stitch, excellent news


----------



## SueEK (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your new job x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2019)

Excellent news Stitch, congratulations!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 16, 2019)

Well done Stitch.
That didn’t take long.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 17, 2019)

Woo-hoo! Congrats, Stitch.


----------



## Carolg (Jul 17, 2019)

Great news Stitch


----------



## eggyg (Jul 17, 2019)

Well done! Be careful you don’t  get a nose bleed coming up as far as Newcastle!


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 17, 2019)

Lovely news Stitch and well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 17, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Well done! Be careful you don’t  get a nose bleed coming up as far as Newcastle!


I've never been to Newcastle before so looking forward to it.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 17, 2019)

Ooh well done, Stitch, that's great news - you must be justly proud of yourself!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 17, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> I've never been to Newcastle before so looking forward to it.


Why aye Bonny lass, it’s a great city. I’m not a Geordie actually, I live 60 miles away but I feel a real affinity with the city as the Freeman hospital gave me and Mr Eggy our lives back. Most of my pancreas and all of my spleen are Geordies now as they’ll be in a jar of formaldehyde somewhere in the basement of the hospital!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 17, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> I've never been to Newcastle before so looking forward to it.


I love that part of the country, and that coast is just stunning.
Try a walk to Dunstanburgh and Bamburgh Castle.  
They seem to appear out of nowhere.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 17, 2019)

That’s absolutely brilliant well done xx


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Well done Stitch, starting over somewhere new is hard, and you’ve knocked it out of the park


----------



## eggyg (Jul 18, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> I love that part of the country, and that coast is just stunning.
> Try a walk to Dunstanburgh and Bamburgh Castle.
> They seem to appear out of nowhere.


One of my favourite coasts too. Stunning beaches.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 19, 2019)

Brilliant news!  Well done!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 22, 2019)

Well done, Stitch, shows they can spot talent.


----------

